
Petition for Google to develop a Linux distro for professionals - alleycat
https://www.change.org/p/google-get-google-to-develop-a-linux-distro-for-professionals
======
bolbologua
You are aiming for a mere 100 supporters, in the hope to move Google to
develop software for you, with a project brief that doesn't mention what is
wrong with existing Linux distributions. Eh, good luck.

------
bsg75
There is no market for a company like Google here. Consumer markets are far
more lucrative and why ChromeOS was created.

Distros with paid support (ex. RHEL) are as close as we are likely to see in
the near term.

------
macawfish
Why Google?

~~~
alleycat
There the only competent software company that's been successful in the past,
(Android)

~~~
TomMarius
Huh? Red Hat, Suse, Ubuntu, Oracle... aren't successful?

